# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه ی 1500 تا 1700 تجربی

## pezeshkiamarezost

سلام دوستان

من رشته ام تجربی هستش
و منطقه سه

اگر عمومی هایم را ( زبان - ادبیات - دینی ) بالای 70 بزنم

عربی 40-50

چقدر باید هرکدوم از تخصصی هایم را تقریبا بزنم تا 1500 بشم؟؟؟

من مشکل اساسی ای با ریاضی فیزیک دارم!

----------


## ali761

سلام.از لینک زیر استفاده کنید
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور سراسری 91

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من رشته ام تجربی هستش
> و منطقه سه
> 
> اگر عمومی هایم را ( زبان - ادبیات - دینی ) بالای 70 بزنم
> 
> عربی 40-50
> 
> ...


میتونید درصدای دقیق واسه هردرستون رو بگید تا براتون تخمین رتبه*92*که داخل سی دی زرد اختصاصی بود رو انجام بدم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MAHSA

درصدای مدنظرتو دقیق بوگو که تخمین رتبه واست انجام بدیم

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

خب فرض کنید من ادبیات و دینی رو 75 زدم
انگلیسی 70
عربی 40
زمین شناسی 40


حالا از دروس تخصصی ام باید از هرکدوم حدودا چقدر بزنم که رتبه ام 1500 بشود حداقل؟؟

من ریاضی فیزیکم خیلی ضعیف است

یک سوال دیگر

به نظر شما در این یک ماه میشود حد و مشتق را خواند و تست هم زد؟

و یک چیز دیگر

اگر شیمی 2 و 3 را خوانده باشید
حدودا چند درصد میشه؟؟؟

----------


## MAHSA

شیمی دو 11 تست و شیمی سه 12 تست داره تو کنکور

----------


## MAHSA

اگه دینی 75 ادبیات 75 عربی 40 زبان 70 زمین 30 ریاضی 10 فیزیک 10 زیست 65 شیمی 65 درصد بزنی رتبت میشه 1500 منطقه سه

----------


## MAHSA

اگه سرعت خوندنت بالا باشه علاوه بر حدو مشتق یکی دوتا مبحث دیگه هم میتونی بخونی

----------


## MAHSA

شیمی دو و سه جمعا 23 تست تو کنکور میاد که میشه 65.7 درصد

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

من چون دیر شروع کردم فقط میتونم شیمی دو و سه رو بخونم کامل
چهارم خیلی شیمیش سخته خیلی


ریاضیات

آمار
مشتق
تابع
حد

ماتریس
دنباله

همین ها خوبه؟؟

ماتریس و دنباله رو خوندم البته!

----------


## MAHSA

> من چون دیر شروع کردم فقط میتونم شیمی دو و سه رو بخونم کامل
> چهارم خیلی شیمیش سخته خیلی
> 
> 
> ریاضیات
> 
> آمار
> مشتق
> تابع
> ...


امار 2 سوال مشتق 3تا تابع 3تا حدوپیوستگی 2تا دنباله یکی ماتریس هم بضی سالها سوال میاد -----اره خوبه اگه حدو مشتق یادبگیری انتگرال هم واست یادگیریش راحت میشه که انتگرال دو سوال میاد

----------


## MAHSA

شیمی دو و سه رو خوندی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟شیمی پیش فصل 4 خیلی اسونه ها

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

شیمی استوکیومتری فصل اول سوم رو تازه تموم کردم

خب اون فصلو ربطی به بقیه فصلا نداره؟؟
راحت میشه چند روزه تمومش کرد؟؟

مثلا از الان تقسیمش کنم تو چند روز تمومش کنم

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

انتگرال یکم هندسی نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## MAHSA

خب اگه مشتق بلد باشی انتگرال با چندتا فرمول حله

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

توی تاپیک خودش که جواب نمیدن ! اینجا بپرسم

میگم آمار که جزوه سنگینی چیزی نمیخواد؟؟

از الان شروعش کنم چقدره تمومه؟؟
سخت هست اصن؟

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

یه سوال دیگه : 

حرکت شناسی 

فصل اول دوم و پیش 

برای رشته های تجربی

سخته یا نه؟؟
بخونم یا قیدشو بزنم؟

----------


## MAHSA

شب میام میگم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> توی تاپیک خودش که جواب نمیدن ! اینجا بپرسم
> 
> میگم آمار که جزوه سنگینی چیزی نمیخواد؟؟
> 
> از الان شروعش کنم چقدره تمومه؟؟
> سخت هست اصن؟


دوساعته تمومش میکنی..همشو..از روی جمع بندی مهروماه یا همایش نشر دریافت بخونش
جزوه میخواد چیکار
همشو توی صفحه میتونی خلاصه کنی یا تمام نکات.
خیلی اسونه

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> یه سوال دیگه : 
> 
> حرکت شناسی 
> 
> فصل اول دوم و پیش 
> 
> برای رشته های تجربی
> 
> سخته یا نه؟؟
> بخونم یا قیدشو بزنم؟


سوالاش خیلی متنوع هستن..نخونش..

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> شیمی استوکیومتری فصل اول سوم رو تازه تموم کردم
> 
> خب اون فصلو ربطی به بقیه فصلا نداره؟؟
> راحت میشه چند روزه تمومش کرد؟؟
> 
> مثلا از الان تقسیمش کنم تو چند روز تمومش کنم


اگه فصل 4 پیش منظورته..توی چند روز(سه روز یا 4 روز)میتونی تمومش کنی با کل تستای اون فصل..

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

ساحل جان خیلی ممنون

خب فقط یه چیز

من معلم هم که گرفتم واسه شیمی 
گفت پیش فوق العاده سخته و ...

مطمئنید؟؟؟

بعد
من متاسفانه شیمی پیش رو هیچی نخوندم 
دوساله سراغش نرفتم

برای کسی که بخواد از 0 شروع کنه
چه کتابی بخره خوبه؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ساحل جان خیلی ممنون
> 
> خب فقط یه چیز
> 
> من معلم هم که گرفتم واسه شیمی 
> گفت پیش فوق العاده سخته و ...
> 
> مطمئنید؟؟؟
> 
> ...


***شیمی پیش یک خیلی اسونه..میرسی بخونیش..*

*کتاب سیروس رضایی (موسسه کنکور اسان)کتاب خوبیه..5  تا دی ویدی هم باهاشه..که واسه تو که میگی از صفر میخوام بخونم خوبه..یکم  حجمش بالاس اما از مبتکران خیلییییی کمتره.
 


پیش دو یکم سخته..اونم به خاطر مسائلشه..که اگه معلمت حرفه ایه میتونی خوب بخونیش..البته بستگی به خودت هم داره..که زود مطلبو بفهمی یانه..



یه راه دیگه هم هست اینکه تو اگه کتاب درسیتو خوب بخونی(بیشتر واسه پیش یک کاربرد داره) بعدش بری تستای کنکورو بزنی از روی کتاب آبی قلم چی هم کارت راه میفته..*

----------


## MAHSA

ابجی فصل 4 پیش که اسونه ی دور درسنامه های خیلی سبز بخونه و تستای کنکورای اخیر بزنه حله

----------


## javadfathi

منظور کنکور آسان استِ؟؟؟

با ساحل هستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MAHSA

اره گفته که کنکور اسان است

----------


## javadfathi

کنکو آسان است احمدی؟؟؟

مگه نمیگن بدرد نمیخوره؟؟؟

----------


## M a h d i

> ساحل جان خیلی ممنون
> 
> خب فقط یه چیز
> 
> من معلم هم که گرفتم واسه شیمی 
> گفت پیش فوق العاده سخته و ...
> 
> مطمئنید؟؟؟
> 
> ...


منم تازه شروع کردم ,

شیمی را از روی فیل مبتکران بخون ... خیلی عالیه

من خودم دیروز فصل اول شیمی پیش را از روی اون خوندم ... پشا تازه شروع کردم
شیمی دوم را هم تموم کردم.

پیشنهاد میکنم یه نیگا به کتابای فیل بندازی :Y (562):

----------


## MAHSA

درسنامه ها رو از رو مبتکران یا خیلی سبز یا هرچیزی که باهاش راحتی بخون بعدم تستای کنکورای اخیر بزن ----نمیدونم والا من که کنکور اسان است رو شیمیش ندارم درکل باهاش موافقم نیسم ---اجی مریم داره ظاهرا شیمیش خوب بوده

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> کنکو آسان است احمدی؟؟؟
> 
> مگه نمیگن بدرد نمیخوره؟؟؟


*اره همونو میگم..
درسته ب درد نمیخورن..من خودم همه جا گفتم به درد نمیخورن..ولی شیمی رضایی واسه کسی هیچ نخونده خوبه..
من کتابای فیل مبتکرانو یادم نبود..اونا میگن خیلی خوبن..من خودم میخوام بگیرمشون..*

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ابجی فصل 4 پیش که اسونه ی دور درسنامه های خیلی سبز بخونه و تستای کنکورای اخیر بزنه حله


اره اجی اسونه..ولی میگه دوساله شیمی نخوندم..
خیلی سبزو ندیدم والا
ولی باید طبق زمان باقی مونده تصمیم بگیره..
همون فیل مبتکران بهترینه..

----------


## maryaam_M5R

*واسه شیمی همون فیل مبتکران بهترینه

بعد اون واسه جمع بندی چکیده تخته سیاه عااااالیه*

----------


## hasti_h

> ساحل جان خیلی ممنون
> 
> خب فقط یه چیز
> 
> من معلم هم که گرفتم واسه شیمی 
> گفت پیش فوق العاده سخته و ...
> 
> مطمئنید؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*من زياد تو كتاباي تست و كمك درسي وارد نيستم
ولي اگه شيمي 2 و3 رو خوندي و مسلطي،شيمي پيش بنظرم آسونه،واقعا حيفه از دستش بدي
مخصوصا ك رياضيتو كم خوندي ،شيمي و زيستتو ببر بالا
منم همينكارو دارم ميكنم
مطمئنم بااين اراده و پيگيريت موفق ميشي:yahoo (1):
*

----------


## amirsalarsh

واسه رياضي اگه حد ومشتق رو خوندي سريع برو انتگرال كه هرسال ٢سوال راحت ازش مياد حيفه از دست بدي.
راستي احتمال هم تو مباحثت نگفتي،تست هاي احتمال خيلي تكرار داره
وقتي تست هاي سراسريشو ميزني خسته ميشي چون همش داري فقط ضرب وتقسيم ميكني!!درضمن از احتمال وآناليز سال دوم پارسال ٤تاتست اومد
درمورد شيمي هم بايد بگم از پيش دانشگاهي چندتا مبحث هستند كه هميشه سوال دارن اگه خواستي اينجا ميگم كه اونارو هم بخوني

----------

